# so confused



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

ok so i been reading all these posts about low light high light no co2 needs co2 timers root tabs......aghhhh........im trying to find a good guide on plants for the aquarium what plants need what kind of light i want to plant my tank with some stuff but nothing is telling me what i need to know...is there any guides that breaks down the plants by light and co2 conditions.......

all i want is a tank that has low light and some nice ground cover greens and some taller plants in the back ground for my earl but all this info going 900 different directions is really turning my head-inside out backwards and discombobulated......

please help inform a nub that's tired of using plastic plants.....

ps got the piranha book from Barron's...good read so far...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

get a light thats at least 2 watts per gallon and get a co2 or a jug of flourish excel and your good for most plants.

You might want some other ferts as well as you get a handle on stuff


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Best lowlight ground cover IMO is dwar sag. Background depends on the tank, but many stem plants, vals, and some crypts could work. Lowlight tanks typically take a while to fill in, so plant heavy. What size tank, substrate, and lighting are you working with?


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Best lowlight ground cover IMO is dwar sag. Background depends on the tank, but many stem plants, vals, and some crypts could work. Lowlight tanks typically take a while to fill in, so plant heavy. What size tank, substrate, and lighting are you working with?


first off let me say this is in my bedroom and i want a real green kinda setting....
OK its gonna be a 55-60 gallon with the 3mcolor quarts crystal (and what ever is suggested)and for lighting i didn't think about anything but getting a good florescent for plants from lowes or the pet store...ohh and one of them timer i saw that had 8 plugs for fish tank setups....i got a nice one for the pc why not a good one for earls stuff

i like the java moss and the long grass looking stuff ive already got a few amazon swords and a few mystery plants going and i run the light that i have for 9ish hours at a time...

oh and it will have 1 rbp and im gunna try to keep a few dannys in there to help with bottom duty


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if its a 4ft tank coralife makes a great 2 bulb power compact strip that puts out 130 watts..in canada its like 190 bucks so i assume you guys get it for like 150-160...check it out


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> if its a 4ft tank coralife makes a great 2 bulb power compact strip that puts out 130 watts..in canada its like 190 bucks so i assume you guys get it for like 150-160...check it out


I love their Freshwater Aqualight line. Their 36" puts out 96w if that is the length of your tank. I wouldn't consider the 4ft 130w lowlight though for the size of your tank (I'd use CO2 with it) and the 96w would be pushing the limits on what I'd do without CO2 unless the tank is 24" tall. Even then you'd have to dose daily with Excel and stick to a fairly strict fert schedule to keep algae at bay.

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> if its a 4ft tank coralife makes a great 2 bulb power compact strip that puts out 130 watts..in canada its like 190 bucks so i assume you guys get it for like 150-160...check it out


I love their Freshwater Aqualight line. Their 36" puts out 96w if that is the length of your tank. I wouldn't consider the 4ft 130w lowlight though for the size of your tank (I'd use CO2 with it) and the 96w would be pushing the limits on what I'd do without CO2 unless the tank is 24" tall. Even then you'd have to dose daily with Excel and stick to a fairly strict fert schedule to keep algae at bay.

What are the dimensions of your tank?
[/quote]

havent got the tank yet as im still trying to find one.....but it will be a 55 or 60


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

serrasalmuss said:


> if its a 4ft tank coralife makes a great 2 bulb power compact strip that puts out 130 watts..in canada its like 190 bucks so i assume you guys get it for like 150-160...check it out


I love their Freshwater Aqualight line. Their 36" puts out 96w if that is the length of your tank. I wouldn't consider the 4ft 130w lowlight though for the size of your tank (I'd use CO2 with it) and the 96w would be pushing the limits on what I'd do without CO2 unless the tank is 24" tall. Even then you'd have to dose daily with Excel and stick to a fairly strict fert schedule to keep algae at bay.

What are the dimensions of your tank?
[/quote]

havent got the tank yet as im still trying to find one.....but it will be a 55 or 60
[/quote]

Let me suggest a 50g breeder (36x18x18), standard 65g (36x18x24), or standard 75g (48x18x22)...the 50 and 75 are the easiest to work with. All of those tanks have a great footprint for most serras for a long time to life and the 36" or 48" aqualight would work well on those tanks. I would also recommend getting a quality plant substrate to make your life a whole lot easier. I like Eco-Complete the best, but Fluorite has a variety of substrates that will mix well with natural gravel of various shades. There are other substrates that will work too depending on their availability in your area. It is much easier to start out with a good substrate then to try to change it later!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> if its a 4ft tank coralife makes a great 2 bulb power compact strip that puts out 130 watts..in canada its like 190 bucks so i assume you guys get it for like 150-160...check it out


I love their Freshwater Aqualight line. Their 36" puts out 96w if that is the length of your tank. I wouldn't consider the 4ft 130w lowlight though for the size of your tank (I'd use CO2 with it) and the 96w would be pushing the limits on what I'd do without CO2 unless the tank is 24" tall. Even then you'd have to dose daily with Excel and stick to a fairly strict fert schedule to keep algae at bay.

What are the dimensions of your tank?
[/quote]

havent got the tank yet as im still trying to find one.....but it will be a 55 or 60
[/quote]

Let me suggest a 50g breeder (36x18x18), standard 65g (36x18x24), or standard 75g (48x18x22)...the 50 and 75 are the easiest to work with. All of those tanks have a great footprint for most serras for a long time to life and the 36" or 48" aqualight would work well on those tanks. I would also recommend getting a quality plant substrate to make your life a whole lot easier. I like Eco-Complete the best, but Fluorite has a variety of substrates that will mix well with natural gravel of various shades. There are other substrates that will work too depending on their availability in your area. *It is much easier to start out with a good substrate then to try to change it later!*
[/quote]

:nod:

very true it will be a pain in the ass later on once the tank is setup.


----------

